# Biking shorts/pants



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

My friends and I have always laughed at the idea of me on butt hugging spandex like bike shorts and tights. I commute with a bike to work and always see people in lycra shorts...Personally I still can't wrap my head around wearing nothing but underwear. How many of you guys wear this stuff? Would it look weird to ride an XC bike with road-cycling bibs/shorts? As hotter months are coming to a close, I starting to open up to the idea of more practical cycling pants/tights, but images like the one below always comes to mind


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Man, this again...

There is a reason you see so many riders wearing lycra shorts; it's because it works and it works better than anything else. If you're insecure about the size of your concealment, don't wear red shorts. If you're still insecure then ride with a set of baggies with the lycra inserts. Be prepared to spend a bit of money because getting a good quality chamois in those shorts will be money well spent.


----------



## nthnsutton (Jul 22, 2012)

no matter what riding wear looks ridiculous


----------



## nthnsutton (Jul 22, 2012)

maybe i will rock some blues out lol


----------



## nthnsutton (Jul 22, 2012)

last post


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I wear the chamois underneath, but I refuse to wear just that. So, get an outer shell, something comfortable, and rock it. This is just for my XC riding. I don't commute, although I wish that I could.


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> I wear the chamois underneath, but I refuse to wear just that. So, get an outer shell, something comfortable, and rock it. This is just for my XC riding. I don't commute, although I wish that I could.


Kind of expensive...I was looking at nashbar and performance bikes and they never have mediums(my size) in stock. There's some ebay ones but I'm reluctant to pull the trigger. Anybody have any experience with these?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I got my Pearl Izumi chamois from HuckNRoll for $22 each. Get a pair of gym shorts from Target and you are set.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Those eBay ones ship from Hong Kong. Huge red flag for me.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

I wear a pair of gym shorts over them... no problems whatsoever. 

I got a cheap pair at MEC (like REI) for like $30. They do the trick.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I have a bunch of baggy shorts with the chamois or whatever underneath. As I've lost weight I found the shorts getting a little too baggy for the past few months and it makes me want to try just the spandex but I kinda like having pockets from my baggy shorts too. Now it feels really weird to ride in anything but my baggy cycle shorts. I bought them from REI for a nice chunk of cash but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## somexiridemybike (Jul 25, 2006)

Chamois with true board shorts for me. Works great


----------



## maski (May 21, 2012)

For those doing long distance XC or racing, a full kit makes sense. For everyone else, liners and your trusty cargo shorts should be all you need. And that's assuming you even sit down while riding.


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

I wear a liner and a shell that came with them. Shell is a tougher material in case come off the bike you won't tear your lyrca/spandes/whatever...


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Unless you are a smokin hot lady or someone is paying you to ride... Please please for the love of dogs keep your skin tight skibbies out of sight. I wear mine under some fox baggy shorts.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok I think I need some clearity on this subject. I see everyone say chamois.... I see this word and all that comes to mind is the towel that I used to use to dry off my truck with after washing it. 

When I read all these post about chamois it sounds to me like compression shorts??

The other thing is I was looking at a pair of cardini MTN baggy that have a portion of a compression shorts sewn in them, If I was to get something like this do you just wear this and nothing underneath?


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

you dont wear anything under the liner short/ compression short/ chamois short. that is your base layer. some mtb baggies have the chamois liner sewn in (aerotechs do), others have removable liners (endura for one.)


----------



## FullyTorque (Jun 13, 2012)

I think chamois is a term left over because chamois leather was the original material used as a liner to prevent chaffing and blisters (like leather work gloves but for your inner thighs). I've never seen leather lined shorts in person, most use synthetic materials but they still call it a chamois.
Are there shorts out there that still use leather?


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok now that makes more sense. So i was doubling up on my stuff as the one pair has inserts already in it but I was also wearing a separate pair of compression shorts under them.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

scribble79 said:


> Ok now that makes more sense. So i was doubling up on my stuff as the one pair has inserts already in it but I was also wearing a separate pair of compression shorts under them.


You want that bicycle "chamois" layer against your skin. It is designed to prevent chafing.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Bicycle shorts are worth their weight in gold. The skintight lycra ones may look stupid, but it keeps your crotch dry and comfy. They give padding, which if you ever want to have more kids, you MUST wear them. You do not wear underwear with them...they have that liner inside that wicks the moisture away from your body. 

That said, I don't have a good pair of mtb shorts yet. Right now, I just wear my Nut-hugging shorts by themselves or under some cargo shorts.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't mean to imply that you MUST wear lycra shorts. Any bike shorts will do, baggy or whatever.


----------



## Lateralus1082 (Jun 28, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> Ok now that makes more sense. So i was doubling up on my stuff as the one pair has inserts already in it but I was also wearing a separate pair of compression shorts under them.


I wear a pair of Nike Pro compression shorts underneath a pair of these:










and I wear some Nike dri fit shorts on top of that. I'm very comfortable and no chaffing or blisters.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

scribble79 said:


> Ok I think I need some clearity on this subject. I see everyone say chamois.... I see this word and all that comes to mind is the towel that I used to use to dry off my truck with after washing it.


A Chamois is a European mountain goat, the animal from which the leather for the insert was originally made.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Grow up, wear the lycra shorts. You're riding a bike, thats what cyclists wear. There is a reason for it.
I tried wearing normal shorts over bike shorts or liners but gave up - why wash 2 pairs of shorts for every ride?


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Slash5 said:


> Grow up, wear the lycra shorts. You're riding a bike, thats what cyclists wear. There is a reason for it.
> I tried wearing normal shorts over bike shorts or liners but gave up - why wash 2 pairs of shorts for every ride?


The only reason I sometimes wear shorts over my lycra is for the pockets or to protect my lycra from thorns and brush in some of the heavy areas that I seem to get myself into. But yeah, for a recreational type ride...it's lycra.


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

Slash5 said:


> Grow up, wear the lycra shorts. You're riding a bike, thats what cyclists wear. There is a reason for it.
> I tried wearing normal shorts over bike shorts or liners but gave up - why wash 2 pairs of shorts for every ride?


Alright, alright man, don't have a goat..chamois...get it? Ok dumb joke. I'm going to try out these ebay knickers for around 20 bucks and see how it is. If I can deal with it, I"ll get better quality ones. Also, I'm just curious about the quality of these things from China as I'm almost certainly sure those major brands from the major stores are also made in China.


----------



## Dune (Jul 26, 2012)

I used to wear cycling shorts back in the 90's because my seat had no cushion. Now you can buy a seat that won't aggravate your taint and ride just as comfortably. Another idea is to get a cheap pair of padded shorts and wear 'em under some cargo's.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Slash5 said:


> Grow up, wear the lycra shorts. You're riding a bike, thats what cyclists wear. There is a reason for it.
> I tried wearing normal shorts over bike shorts or liners but gave up - why wash 2 pairs of shorts for every ride?


If you find the right shorts to wear as a top layer, you won't even notice. I do it out of courtesy to everyone else out on the trail. No one wants to see an outline of my junk. No one. Not even my wife. Just as I don't want to see your junk. And yes, I give people the look when I see them in just tight lycra. The look. The look that says, really? REALLY?


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

I really appreciate well-designed technical clothing. I am also not Adonis.

I wear good quality bike shorts, bib shorts, or liners from Giordana, Sugoi, or Pearl Izumi. I wear other shorts over them. Anything works. Cheap gym shorts work. Cargo shorts work. 

The only thing to watch out for is shorts which catch your saddle when you are changing positions. Like TenSpeed said, no one wants to see my outlines.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Aerotech Designs shorts I've found the be better than most of the big name brands and MUCH better than any No-name brands.. went through bunches of both and all but the aerotechs are toast... and I wear the Aerotechs more so they should have wore out sooner..
Aero Tech Designs Classic Padded Bike Shorts - BLACK

I can't stand Lycra, roadie, fruit bowl showing people .. sorry, but for general everyday riding it's not necessary. it's like walking around in your tighty whities..  the Lycra's are for road racing where every bit of wind resistance matters, it doesn't at all on the trails. If racing I can see it.. if just riding.. cover it, NO ONE wants to see it!!! :nono:

I wear the lycra with a light weight pair of sweat shorts (or long sweat pants in the winter) over. Also helps move the sweat _(sweat movement works better if there is a layer at the skin that "moves" sweat with out absorption, but if you add an absorption layer over it it'll pull the sweat form your body much more effectively.. try it... take your shorts, put a few drops of water on them, will bead up and sit while slowly soaking in, now take a paper towel and put it on the other side, it'll "pull" the water through  if it doesn't you need a better shorts!!)_

Also when you ride in woods, the Lycra will tear really easy on branches, twigs, briars and such.. having a layer protecting the expensive padded shorts is just common sense..


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey, I just realized that your user name is adonis_abril. I guess you may actually be an Adonis. 

Oh, and if you are not a skinny Euro athlete, you should really check the sizes on this stuff. The Italian-made stuff is sized for extremely skinny people. Most mail-order places have sizing charts on the web page. Most of the people I know who are over 14 will have to order Large or XXXL or something to keep from squeeking after putting these on.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Liu Kang said:


> Another person who is too ashamed and insecure about his body.
> 
> There are a lot of people who like to see men in lycra, they're called WOMEN.
> 
> ...


If you've read any of the other dozen or so threads exactly like this you would know that vanity trumps function round these parts and to suggest otherwise is certain doom. I've never met one person who hangs out on trails and has a bunch of people checking them out in their gear. Such is vanity, I suppose.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Liu Kang said:


> Another person who is too ashamed and insecure about his body.
> 
> There are a lot of people who like to see men in lycra, they're called WOMEN.
> 
> ...


I don't like the Bike "baggie" shorts either, I do wear Lycra, and everything you said is true, other than "wicks away moisture" Lycra doesn't wick anything, it doesn't absorb and it breaths (sorta) to get a real wicking property out of lycra you need an absorbing material on the outside to draw the moisture out and away..


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

For god sake Lycra is shorts/bids are awesome to confortable to ride the bike with I do trail riding and never have had problem whit them that are resistant and they are paded for protect your guts. One or the best that I have tried in my life are Primal those are great and cool


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

For god sake Lycra is shorts/bids are awesome to confortable to ride the bike with I do trail riding and never have had problem whit them that are resistant and they are paded for protect your guts. One or the best that I have tried in my life are Primal those are great and cool. I have tried the baggy pants from primal and are great to.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

There are certain times when form does trump function.

Pajama bottoms are very comfortable. I wear them when I am at home at night, watching TV. I don't wear them out to the store though.

I don't care how great a lycra layer is, I simply will not wear them by themselves. You can tell me until you are blue in the face about them, but I will still give you the look at the trailhead on a normal day if I see you in just lycra. If it is an actual race, sure, I understand. Wear only your base layer if that is what you need to do. I have done a few races, and I still have a top layer on.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

TenSpeed said:


> There are certain times when form does trump function.
> 
> Pajama bottoms are very comfortable. I wear them when I am at home at night, watching TV. I don't wear them out to the store though.
> 
> I don't care how great a lycra layer is, I simply will not wear them by themselves. You can tell me until you are blue in the face about them, but I will still give you the look at the trailhead on a normal day if I see you in just lycra. If it is an actual race, sure, I understand. Wear only your base layer if that is what you need to do. I have done a few races, and I still have a top layer on.


Your opinion is valid, but what you're missing is that lycra under baggies is inferior to just lycra. I think it's safe to say that most of us choose fashion over function (I'm no exception) but I get the impression that you've never actually rode in proper bicycle shorts before; if you had, you would know that there is no comparing the two. Lycra allows you to ride more comfortably for longer. Lycra is not a base layer unless it is part of a two piece baggy short system and there is a very good reason why it is the predominant cycling clothing choice.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

TenSpeed said:


> If you find the right shorts to wear as a top layer, you won't even notice. I do it out of courtesy to everyone else out on the trail. No one wants to see an outline of my junk. No one. Not even my wife. Just as I don't want to see your junk. And yes, I give people the look when I see them in just tight lycra. The look. The look that says, really? REALLY?


You Meatgazer!

I wear lycra because it works. I don't wear shorts over them because they catch on the nose of the seat, they fall down, and they're too hot. If you want to wear shorts, so be it.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Man, this again...
> 
> There is a reason you see so many riders wearing lycra shorts; it's because it works and it works better than anything else.


I have to agree.

I rode this weekend with baggies on saturday and sunday. The ones I wore saturday were ok and on sunday were a pain. Here is the issue. While they all "look better" they restrict movement. On the climbs especially they bind on my legs as I pedal. This ranges from an annoyance at best to a restruction in my climbing power at worts. Plus they tend to hold in more heat so are hotter. Plus there is more weight with them. I can see how if you do more downhill than up that they are more appealing. You don't need the maximim flexibility and don't need the cooling. Plus a good set of baggies can be crash protection.

Anyway I will go going back with my lycra shorts, but the best thing to do is have a set of regular shorts to put on after the ride. When you are on the bike they don't look as dorky as when you are off the bike.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

TenSpeed said:


> but I will still give you the look at the trailhead on a normal day if I see you in just lycra.


If your looking at me it is you who has the problem.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^This^^*



zebrahum said:


> Man, this again...
> 
> There is a reason you see so many riders wearing lycra shorts; it's because it works and it works better than anything else. If you're insecure about the size of your concealment, don't wear red shorts. If you're still insecure then ride with a set of baggies with the lycra inserts. Be prepared to spend a bit of money because getting a good quality chamois in those shorts will be money well spent.


I ride mostly lycra shorts for the same reason my son wears football pads: Because it's the right equipment for the sport.

On pub crawls and casual group rides that will have a slower pace, I'll ride in baggies. Otherwise, it's lycra.

It's going to be over 100 degrees for the next 7 days. Adding another layer makes zero sense.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Worry more about yourself....*



TenSpeed said:


> There are certain times when form does trump function.
> 
> Pajama bottoms are very comfortable. I wear them when I am at home at night, watching TV. I don't wear them out to the store though.
> 
> I don't care how great a lycra layer is, I simply will not wear them by themselves. You can tell me until you are blue in the face about them, but I will still give you the look at the trailhead on a normal day if I see you in just lycra. If it is an actual race, sure, I understand. Wear only your base layer if that is what you need to do. I have done a few races, and I still have a top layer on.


Ride what you like and ride what you like.

I prefer riding in lycra, so that what I choose to ride in.

In the summer I'll ride in bibs or shorts. My jerseys are lycra too. In the summer I ride in sleeveless lycra or with jerseys that are 3/4 or full zip.

Other than an occasional 12/24 hour race, I don't race any more.

You're welcome to give me the stink eye. My response will likely be to ask you what I've done to offend you. And when you tell me, please don't get your feelings hurt when I laugh at you.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

for the guys that do not wear an outer layer of any kind

1. What do you do post-ride in the parking lot, convenience store or restaurant?
2. Do you wear a speedo at the beach?

On really hot days I will wear Lycra only. But for 99% of my rides I wear an outer layer.

- Rob


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

RTM said:


> for the guys that do not wear an outer layer of any kind
> 
> 1. What do you do post-ride in the parking lot, convenience store or restaurant?
> 2. Do you wear a speedo at the beach?
> ...


Change into sweats get in the car and drive to the bar.

Yes but not the small ones; the ones the Olympic guys are wearing this year......I like to snorkel alot on vaction.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> Ride what you like and ride what you like.
> 
> You're welcome to give me the stink eye. My response will likely be to ask you what I've done to offend you. And when you tell me, please don't get your feelings hurt when I laugh at you.


that's great. I just imagined that conversation, you win hands down.

" what's your problem?"
"ugh, lycra? I can see your junk pretty clearly in those shorts. I mean...if I look...uh, I didn't look, but I mean..."
"yeah, sure. rock and roll buddy."

- Rob


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I have been wearing liners with regular gym shorts. I don't have any comfort issues this way and don't plan on sporting the tights anytime soon.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

RTM said:


> for the guys that do not wear an outer layer of any kind
> 
> 1. What do you do post-ride in the parking lot, convenience store or restaurant?
> 2. Do you wear a speedo at the beach?
> ...


1. Get changed. Are you really that lazy? 
2. Do you go to the beach to exercise or do you go to the beach to sit on the beach? If you were a swimmer, you'd wear speedos because that is appropriate. If you go to the beach to run, you would wear running shorts because that is appropriate, if you go to the beach because your have an enormous... something something something... then you would probably also wear speedos.

Personally, I can keep my eyes off of other people's "goods" so if someone I'm riding with cracks a beer in the parking lot while wearing their tighties then who gives a crap? And if your self esteem is so fragile you can't walk into a convenience store with cycling attire on then don't wear it; perhaps you can get a cycling moo-moo which you could throw in your camelbak just in case you need to cross a street in the middle of your ride.

This really is the funniest display of pure idiocracy I've seen in a while. People defending, with absolutely no valid arguments, the merits of not wearing the proper attire while cycling. I don't wear lycra on almost any of my rides, but you won't see me out there giving the stink eye to people who are nor will you see me on the internet trying to browbeat others into my wrong opinion that people shouldn't wear what they want or wear what is appropriate for the task.

Anyway, carry on; picking on idiots on the interwebz keeps me from having to do it at work.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well...*



RTM said:


> for the guys that do not wear an outer layer of any kind
> 
> 1. What do you do post-ride in the parking lot, convenience store or restaurant?
> 2. Do you wear a speedo at the beach?
> ...


Have you ever participated in a sport that required specific equipment? Have you ever seen a football player in a bar after a game in pads and football pants?

1. I'll remove my cycling shorts and change in to shorts or I'll pull shorts on over the shorts, depending on the situation.

2. No. But I also don't really swim. If I was swimming for a purpose (competition, passion, training, etc.) then I would likely wear the appropriate, sport specific clothing.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

I rode at a ski resort over the weekend. As I was walking up to the lodge to get a map, I passed a gaggle of girls who were waiting for their float trip bus to leave. They were all talking but as soon as I strutted up in my tight-fitting lycra shorts, they all shut up, turned and stared at me in awe. That's right, ladies. Take a picture because your boyfriends aren't filling out their shorts quite like this, are they?


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

RTM said:


> for the guys that do not wear an outer layer of any kind
> 
> 1. What do you do post-ride in the parking lot, convenience store or restaurant?
> 2. Do you wear a speedo at the beach?
> ...


1) - Easy toss some shorts in the car for the drive out and the drive back. I do the same for my biking shoes. I ride clipless and hate driving in them. So I have shoes to change into when I get to the car. Really.. when I am biking on on the bike 90% of the time and my junk on the seat.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

That isn't a problem for me here are lots of trails and roads (very good ones for MTB) near my house so I don't get worried about the ride back but I would anywhere (if I'm riding) in Lycra those are better for ride I also have a 2 piece short with the inserts of the padded for protect your guts but I only ride those in shorter or downhill trips Lycra is a lot comfortable on big trips


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I recently got back into cycling, and just picked up a pair of Garneau lycras on sale at Nashbar.

I had ridden once with regular Old Navy cargo shorts over them, but found they were much too bulky/hot.I then decided to look for a pair of board shorts, but then lucked out and found a pair of navy blue cargos made out of 100% cotton and VERY light. I'm very happy with this combo, it's very comfoy and not hot, and the shorts do not seem to limit my movement at all, at least for road riding. Honestly they may be too thin to hold up in the woods, we'll see. At least they were only 12.99.

So those work great over my lycras. Yes, I care about appearance, I'm not going to dress like a roadie to tool around town on my mtb.

Back when I used to ride in the woods alot, I wore the same basic setup, except the shorts were rather heavy duty cargos I got from an Army surplus store. They were Belgian Army, I think. Depite being a little warm in the summer, those were comfy due to the way they were constructed ( no seam right up the crotch, they were constructed out of multiple panels like bike shorts). And they had great pockets that closed very well.

I have to admit though, if I get that road or 'cross bike I've been wanting lately, I'll prob wear just the lycra with a jersey. IMO that getup just looks so much more natural on a drop bar bike.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Holy cow, guys! You all need to lighten up. We're talking about riding shorts for gods sake...I was saying it somewhat tongue in cheek. Not trying to start a war. Enjoy the ride whatever you decide to wear!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Whatever....*



Barheet said:


> I rode at a ski resort over the weekend. As I was walking up to the lodge to get a map, I passed a gaggle of girls who were waiting for their float trip bus to leave. They were all talking but as soon as I strutted up in my tight-fitting lycra shorts, they all shut up, turned and stared at me in awe. That's right, ladies. Take a picture because your boyfriends aren't filling out their shorts quite like this, are they?


To quote a later post, "That's not a problem for me".

It may not be thick, but it sure is short. So I've got that going for me..... Which is nice....


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I wear the proper gear when I ride. Chamois under athletic style form fitting shorts. I wear a jersey. I wear a helmet. I wear eye protection. I wear gloves. 

ERMAGADDDDD!!! It's hot out. Well, I better leave the breathable outer shorts off because good lord, I might just overheat because of them. Those shorts, yep, those will be the difference between me finishing the ride, or being airlifted to the local hospital from absolute heat exhaustion.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep...*



TenSpeed said:


> I wear the proper gear when I ride. Chamois under athletic style form fitting shorts. I wear a jersey. I wear a helmet. I wear eye protection. I wear gloves.
> 
> ERMAGADDDDD!!! It's hot out. Well, I better leave the breathable outer shorts off because good lord, I might just overheat because of them. Those shorts, yep, those will be the difference between me finishing the ride, or being airlifted to the local hospital from absolute heat exhaustion.


Hyperbole much?

Why would I choose to add more layers? For vanity? For _your_ sense of propriety? That's as stupid as choosing to shed a winter coat because it makes you look fat when it's 15 degrees and a 15 mph wind.

Will doing either kill you? Not likely. But it's also a pretty dumb thing to do.

For context: Where I ride, there's been 14 days total over 100 degrees (edit to add: ) _in July alone._ Seven of those days have been over 105.


----------



## matt5150 (Jul 26, 2007)

Crap wish I had read this before I bought a set of ATD Cargo Shorts, almost blindly off of Amazon.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

matt5150 said:


> Crap wish I had read this before I bought a set of ATD Cargo Shorts, almost blindly off of Amazon.


Too bad you won't get the LOOK now!!!


----------



## matt5150 (Jul 26, 2007)

Well... I'll just have to intimidate them with my 10 year old bikes instead.


----------



## Beau44 (Jul 31, 2012)

Look like you know what your doing on a bike or show up for work with a sore butt. I pick the Lycra.


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

Ken in KC said:


> To quote a later post, "That's not a problem for me".
> 
> It may not be thick, but it sure is short. So I've got that going for me..... Which is nice....


Is that what she said?!?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep....*



adonis_abril said:


> Is that what she said?!?


Every night. She says she loves me for my sparkling personality and rapier wit.


----------

